# Child rapist gang raped and tortured in prison by 20 men.



## ImperatorMortis (Jan 2, 2015)

> If there is one thing that even hardcore criminals can’t stand, it’s the crime of child molestation against innocent, defenseless children whose only sin was letting their guard down and trusting the wrong adult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source: 



lol damn.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jesus Christ why the fuck would you rape a 1 and a half year old baby? And he killed him!

And then he was raped by 20 guys in prison, more than once? I can't feel sorry for this guy at all.

Oh god the baby's mother will probably never recover.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 2, 2015)

Dammmmmnnnnnnnn


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jan 2, 2015)

Zyrax said:


> Dammmmmnnnnnnnn



I know right!


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2015)

welp

...welp


welp...

w
e
l
p


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 2, 2015)

Man, that looks like my shorts after I that one time in eighth grade when I got a bad stomach virus.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 2, 2015)

Those shorts.... Ouch.


----------



## olaf (Jan 2, 2015)

I bet those 20 guys feel like they're so much better than him, when they really just showed that they're equaly fucked up animals, only fucked up in different way than him.

no puns intended


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2015)

> the prisoners tore apart the stitches that he received and raped him again


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 2, 2015)

Ouch. Wouldn't want to be in his shoes.

But those prisoners are just as fucked up savages as he is.


----------



## Neruc (Jan 2, 2015)

Fucking Hell

I feel so bad for the kid.

Are those 20 men going to get any punishment for double gang raping the dude?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 2, 2015)

Seriously . I'm the kind of guy that doesn't even support torture, nor death penalty to anyone, but knowing what he did and what they did to him, I feel ... Better ... And I know I shouldn't . 

This is wrong and in the same time right . 

And the other inmates are animals ... But they are still less fucked up than him .


----------



## Succubus (Jan 2, 2015)

old news is old.. =_=


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 2, 2015)

Bikko said:


> old news is old.. =_=



Yep, I only see now April 28, 2014 . But that guy's ass is probably still hot to this day .


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

rip

his anus will never be the same

also 

whoever wrote the article, are they brazilian? cause uhhhhh.......what exactly is a one year, eight year old?

is he one or eight?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 2, 2015)

You reap what you sow.


----------



## kire (Jan 2, 2015)

I have no sympathy for scum...


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jan 2, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Yep, I only see now April 28, 2014 . But that guy's ass is probably still hot to this day .



My sides.


----------



## Juda (Jan 2, 2015)

20 times is not even enough .


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 2, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Jesus Christ why the fuck would you rape a 1 and a half year old baby? And he killed him!
> 
> And then he was raped by 20 guys in prison, more than once? I can't feel sorry for this guy at all.
> 
> Oh god the baby's mother will probably never recover.



It'll be hard to trust again when your effing boyfriend raped your child to dead 

Just the worst kind of people


Prison justice delivered


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jan 2, 2015)

karma's a bitch

raping a one year old, even toroxus would be offended


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 2, 2015)

Close thread article is old and not even sure if true.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 2, 2015)

This is one of the good things prisons offer.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 2, 2015)

Reading this type of shit makes me look forward to the cybernetic revolt.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 2, 2015)

Hand Banana said:


> Close thread article is old and not even sure if true.



Just searched, it is true, but still old .


----------



## peachybanchou (Jan 2, 2015)

Woah.Brutal. First time I'm reading this. Also,those prisoners will remain prisoners for a much longer time.


----------



## Muah (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess I'm one of those people who are just against unwanted sodomy. So I'm glad everybody in this story is dead or heading towards pointless death.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 2, 2015)

Completely unacceptable behavior, the prisoners who raped him should be have their sentences doubled or worse.

I don't give two shits about what anyone's done, *the man is in prison for his crimes* and anyone who feel retarded enough to harass him still needs to spend twice as much time in there as he does.


----------



## Luke (Jan 2, 2015)

I have no sympathy for this monster, but god damn, that sure is a lot of rape.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jan 2, 2015)

Well... it is as they say, what goes around comes around.


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 2, 2015)

I wonder if he's able to sit by now...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 2, 2015)

The prisoner's crimes were very heinous, without a question, but so was his torture by the other inmates. How could they do that? They are no better than him, in my mind.

And why do the guards allow this? Why are the prisoners not kept separated from each other if there is a danger of them committing acts of violence toward each other?

As far as I am concerned, incidents such as this are evidence that prison is not the best method for rehabilitating people who have committed violent crimes, although I myself am not certain what a better solution would be.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 2, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Completely unacceptable behavior, the prisoners who raped him should be have their sentences doubled or worse.
> 
> I don't give two shits about what anyone's done, *the man is in prison for his crimes* and anyone who feel retarded enough to harass him still needs to spend twice as much time in there as he does.



Not really, no . I've searched for both of his crimes and the maximum years he can get into jail according to what I searched is 24 years ... So, yeah the jail time is not even nearly enough for this guy, he raped and killed a 1 year and 8 months old boy and only gets 24 years in prison for that, any other serious country he would have been sentenced for life in prison .

I don't agree what they did to him, but you have to agree that 24 years in jail is not nearly enough for this monster .


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol they made mincemeat out of that ass.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 2, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The prisoner's crimes were very heinous, without a question, but so was his torture by the other inmates. How could they do that? They are no better than him, in my mind.
> 
> And why do the guards allow this? Why are the prisoners not kept separated from each other if there is a danger of them committing acts of violence toward each other?
> 
> As far as I am concerned, incidents such as this are evidence that prison is not the best method for rehabilitating people who have committed violent crimes, although I myself am not certain what a better solution would be.



They are not better than him, which is probably why they're in prison


----------



## Alicia (Jan 2, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Not really, no . I've searched for both of his crimes and the maximum years he can get into jail according to what I searched is 24 years ... So, yeah the jail time is not even nearly enough for this guy, he raped and killed a 1 year and 8 months old boy and only gets 24 years in prison for that, any other serious country he would have been sentenced for life in prison .
> 
> I don't agree what they did to him, but you have to agree that 24 years in jail is not nearly enough for this monster .



another emotional hot-heat.

He's already sentenced to a punishment, and when you think rationally about it, 24 years in jail will pretty much destroy someone's life.


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 2, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> only gets 24 years in prison


"only". I am 24 years old. When I imagine that I have to spend the same time in prison that I lived so far, I would rather drop dead. That's an incredibly long time. It's funny how people think 25 year sentences are nothing. Especially in a prison in brazil, where the conditions aren't the nicest.


----------



## Gin (Jan 2, 2015)

Subarashii said:


> They are not better than him, which is probably why they're in prison


anyone who rapes in or out of prison forfeits their rights to be called a human being

however, what he did earns him a special place at the top of the garbage pile


----------



## J★J♥ (Jan 2, 2015)

Is pri-pri-prisoner real ?


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 2, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg  said:
			
		

> only gets 24 years in prison


Whuuuuuuut?
24 years?!?!  
He murdered a child by raping him, and he gets off with 24?
Maybe they don't expect him to last that long anyway


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 2, 2015)

Hard Justice :ignoramus

[YOUTUBE]h7EDmVwfmrE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 2, 2015)

Daft said:


> another emotional hot-heat.
> 
> He's already sentenced to a punishment, and when you think rationally about it, 24 years in jail will pretty much destroy someone's life.



"emotional hot heat " ? The fuck ? I said already I don't support the fuckers who did it to him, but this is completely insane . The guy destroyed not only the life of the kid, but there certainly is a trauma for the whole family .

He should never be allowed into society again . If he had the feeling that he wanted to have sex with young boys, he should have asked for help from psychiatrists, there are pedos who realize that what they'd have to do to have their desires satisfied is wrong and ask for help before escalating into this kinda of shit .



Raidoton said:


> "only". I am 24 years old. When I imagine that I have to spend the same time in prison that I lived so far, I would rather drop dead. That's an incredibly long time. It's funny how people think 25 year sentences are nothing. Especially in a prison in brazil, where the conditions aren't the nicest.



I'm not 24, I'm younger, but still the guy killed another person . There are only a few crimes that I find worthy of life in prison, and rape and murder are in that list . The guy's life isn't ruined, no, he can come back to normal civilized society, find a place no one knows him(Actually I find disturbing the fact that this did not go to mainstream media, I, for one, didn't even know about this story) and live his life, even marry someone and live happily .

While the boy he killed, I think it's nedless to say that is not going to grow up and live a life . Because he fucking killed it . Also, imagine the boy's mom, the trauma, the feeling of  blame that she must have felt knowing that she put a p*d*p**** who raped and killed her son near him, not only the mother but the father certainly was wrecked by that guy, and most likely the entire family .


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jan 2, 2015)

Juda said:


> 20 times is not even enough .



Its 40 times though since they raped him twice.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 2, 2015)

When will people learn to not be emotional pieces of shit?
It doesn't matter what you think of this guy, or what you value him as, your opinion of what he is worthy of is 100% irrelevant in all contexts.

The *one* thing that matters at all is that crimes are prevented, regardless of the criminal's motivations.
You can hate this guy all you want, and you can think he deserves this all you want, but at the end of the day *it is morally disgusting to ever be alright with what was done to him.*
The fact that anyone says they're fine with what happened literally only tells us that the person speaking is unempathic enough that he/she can completely disregard all morals and human rights merely because he/she *feels* like it, and that the one difference between him/her and the person they're judging is that the person being judged can do the same thing only for different reasons.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 2, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> blah blah blah


Yeah yeah, morals and shit. That aside; It's more important that he feel x10 fold what he put the innocent child who hadn't even begun his life through. Justice was done.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 2, 2015)

friend deserved that and more. but goodness that shit was savage. Had to be one of the most disgusting and utterly horrific things any human had to ever endure. Makes it all the more satisfying. 

Those criminals are twisted and fucked beyond all reason themselves though. Considering what they did, their probably in that place for rape too. Just burn the whole thing down with them inside and cleanse the world of those atrocious, abominable excuses for people.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 2, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> friend deserved that and more. but goodness that shit was savage. Had to be one of the most disgusting and utterly horrific things any human had to ever endure. Makes it all the more satisfying.
> 
> Those criminals are twisted and fucked beyond all reason themselves though. Considering what they did, their probably in that place for rape too. *Just burn the whole thing down with them inside and cleanse the world of those atrocious, abominable excuses for people*.



yeah pretty much


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 2, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> When will people learn to not be emotional pieces of shit?
> It doesn't matter what you think of this guy, or what you value him as, your opinion of what he is worthy of is 100% irrelevant in all contexts.
> 
> The *one* thing that matters at all is that crimes are prevented, regardless of the criminal's motivations.



Brazil has a recidivism rate of 70% . And no one was bringing this to the discussion, if you want to discuss this(Incarceration in Brazil and around the world) I'd gladly do it with you, I made research for weeks on this subject .



> You can hate this guy all you want, and you can think he deserves this all you want, but at the end of the day *it is morally disgusting to ever be alright with what was done to him.*
> The fact that anyone says they're fine with what happened literally only tells us that the person speaking is unempathic enough that he/she can completely disregard all morals and human rights merely because he/she *feels* like it, and that the one difference between him/her and the person they're judging is that the person being judged can do the same thing only for different reasons.



I never said that I'm okay with it, I said that it makes me feel better even though I know it shouldn't and I'm conflicted by the fact that I know it shouldn't and the fact that it made me feel better . What the 20 men did to him was despicable, although not as despicable as what he did to the child, but still . Also, I don't like using the word " moral " because morality is too subjective .


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 2, 2015)

A case of quid pro quo. Not agree neither disagree.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2015)

They tear that ass up son!





Daft said:


> another emotional hot-heat.
> 
> He's already sentenced to a punishment, and when you think rationally about it, 24 years in jail will pretty much destroy someone's life.





Raidoton said:


> "only". I am 24 years old. When I imagine that I have to spend the same time in prison that I lived so far, I would rather drop dead. That's an incredibly long time. It's funny how people think 25 year sentences are nothing. Especially in a prison in brazil, where the conditions aren't the nicest.



24 years for a charge of both murder and rape isn't enough considering that with a good Lawyer and good behavior he could get out  in less time.


----------



## teddy (Jan 2, 2015)

> Dissatisfied, and still furious about the crime committed by the professor, the prisoners tore apart the stitches that he received and raped him again.



made me clench my cheeks reading this


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 2, 2015)

I was hoping this would be Ian Watkins...


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 2, 2015)

The amount of people here who actually feel good about this happening... 

Their actions are wrong unless they were involuntary, which they weren't. Fact is that some emotional fucking nutjobs couldn't control their destructive urges, and someone had to suffer for it. I don't give a shit who that someone is, that act being done voluntarily cannot be justified, and all inmates who took part need a life sentence for it.

*-20 Faith in Humanity.*

I refuse to believe I'm the only person on this forum who feels nothing but anger and disgust at this whole situation, there is *absolutely nothing* good about it, and no silver lining. Once a guy is in jail for his crimes, you can stuff your opinions and judgment of him right up your ass.
Every guard who allowed this to happen needs to be right in there with the other criminals, they are *blatantly* not capable of doing their job, and certainly cannot be trusted as the moral highground.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2015)

I mean, I hope this dude suffers for life but getting poop on your dick? Bummer.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 2, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> The amount of people here who actually feel good about this happening...
> 
> Their actions are wrong unless they were involuntary, which they weren't. Fact is that some emotional fucking nutjobs couldn't control their destructive urges, and someone had to suffer for it. I don't give a shit who that someone is, that act being done voluntarily cannot be justified, and all inmates who took part need a life sentence for it.
> 
> ...



If you're referring to me in anyway by this, my post was mostly a joke (Though I admit an evil part of me would've enjoyed it if it was Ian Watkins...  ); In part he definitely deserved punishment but this shit is... Pretty over-the-top, to say the least. They should've just killed him, cuz by this point his ass is probably clenching from pain, and at that point it's not justice anymore - It's not as if it's gonna fix what he did, the kid is dead and that's the end of it.

Nevertheless, he should've known better when he was raping and beating that 1-year-old; The people who did this are just as much as miserable pieces of cow shit as he is, and that's not debatable (it's not - Don't waste your time, and most importantly mine, trying to tell me it is), but he asked for it - Prisoners have a long lasting intolerance against child rapists, he should've seen it coming.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 2, 2015)

Only an SJW would feel bad about a convicted Child Rapist getting raped in prison


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jan 2, 2015)

or a   pedo


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 2, 2015)

Its only fitting that the fucktard that raped innocent people gets to experience that horrors that his victim felt.


----------



## SLB (Jan 2, 2015)

if they ripped open stitches, did the facility administrators really send him back into the fray after initial attacks?


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 2, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Its only fitting that the fucktard that raped innocent people gets to experience that horrors that his victim felt.



Only he didn't die from his rape, because they didn't rape him with a horse dick
which might be the equivalent of an adult's penis inside a baby

He's clearly fucked up but so are the 20 dudes who raped him
Did they cum from raping this guy? 
It's terrifying to think about


----------



## Garcher (Jan 2, 2015)

it will be a lecture for him; never get caught if you raped an one year old to death


----------



## SLB (Jan 2, 2015)

some of you guys are pretty fucking depraved

you don't lose your own humanity because someone else lost theirs. you certainly don't have feel sympathy for the man, but deriving pleasure or satisfaction from something like this?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 2, 2015)

Moody said:


> some of you guys are pretty fucking depraved
> 
> you don't lose your own humanity because someone else lost theirs. you certainly don't have feel sympathy for the man, but deriving pleasure or satisfaction from something like this?



An eye for an eye.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jan 2, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> An eye for an eye.



20 rapes for a rape in this case cause the guy was a toddler fucker and deserved more then just one dicking


----------



## Undead (Jan 2, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> An eye for an eye.


That's what's wrong. An eye for an eye doesn't solve shit and makes the second eye look just as bad as the first eye.


----------



## Мoon (Jan 2, 2015)

We live in an age where we're forced to call this psychopath , a professor.

This suspect probably justified his actions because he is not the biological father, but so what? are we suppose to shed tears for this sick man? Give him a pat on the back and a number one Step Dad coffee mug? This guy will get his punishment on Judgement day, if what he has already received isn't enough.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 2, 2015)

Is someone going to make a tumblr page/blog to support this guy?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 2, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> The amount of people here who actually feel good about this happening...
> 
> Their actions are wrong unless they were involuntary, which they weren't. Fact is that some emotional fucking nutjobs couldn't control their destructive urges, and someone had to suffer for it. I don't give a shit who that someone is, that act being done voluntarily cannot be justified, and all inmates who took part need a life sentence for it.
> 
> ...


The guy only has 24 years in prison, its too light a punishment. South American countries truly need to reinstate at least a life sentence these days when they're letting serial murderers and rapists out after 13-24 year sentences. He's paying for his crimes? Not really, you honestly can't believe 24 years is enough for _rape and murder of a one year old._

They aren't condoning the prisoner's actions, but there is something cathartic and karmic about a rapist getting the same thing he did to others. Stop white knighting and acting like you can't understand why people would 'condone' or say they're not surprised.

And...oh wait. You're from _Sweden_, the country which gives criminals vacations instead of sentences. The country that is suppressing the rate that rapists and murderers reoffend. The country that gave a terrorist bomber an light sentence.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 2, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> An eye for an eye.



An eye for an eye leaves all of this world blind .


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 2, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> The amount of people here who actually feel good about this happening...
> 
> Their actions are wrong unless they were involuntary, which they weren't. Fact is that some emotional fucking nutjobs couldn't control their destructive urges, and someone had to suffer for it. I don't give a shit who that someone is, that act being done voluntarily cannot be justified, and *all inmates who took part need a life sentence for it.*
> 
> *-20 Faith in Humanity.*


Yeah except the guy who raped a 1yr old to death, right? He only deserves 24 years.

According to you raping a rapist  is a worse crime than raping an innocent child. I don't want to hear about morals from you.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 2, 2015)

Louis-954 said:


> Yeah except the guy who raped a 1yr old to death, right? He only deserves 24 years.
> 
> According to you raping a rapist  is a worse crime than raping an innocent child. I don't want to hear about morals from you.


He's from Sweden. The same country which gives criminals _literal vacations_ instead of punishment. And suppresses information about rapists and murderers who go through that system and re-offend.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 2, 2015)

Moody said:


> some of you guys are pretty fucking depraved
> 
> you don't lose your own humanity because someone else lost theirs. you certainly don't have feel sympathy for the man, but deriving pleasure or satisfaction from something like this?


Shut the fuck up. 
Wanna know why America has such a High Crime Rate?
Because Of People like you who feels bad for Maniacs like this guy.


----------



## Мoon (Jan 2, 2015)

Why does anyone feel bad for this man? He chose to commit a despicable crime against his lovers child. Surely, the sicko was educated , he knew what the aftermath would spell if he were to be caught and later imprisoned for his own actions. And it doesn't take a genius to figure out that you'll get a overwhelming sexually physical welcome to this said prison. This goes for anyone who is demented enough to play the part of a child molester. He should be happy that he wasn't shanked to death, honestly.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't say I support this. Mob rule is never a good thing, especially when it's by a bunch of criminals. But I also can't feel sorry for this guy. Bastard.



Mr. Black Leg said:


> Yep, I only see now April 28, 2014 . But that guy's ass is probably still hot to this day .


:rofl I feel so conflicted at this moment.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 2, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He's from Sweden. The same country which gives criminals _literal vacations_ instead of punishment. And suppresses information about rapists and murderers who go through that system and re-offend.



Look, no legal system is perfect, but an eye for an eye makes you not any different that the rapist in the first place. 

I also don't see any connection between his country of residence with his beliefs. For all we know he could be a neo-nazi who deeply despises the Swedish gov. Still, my point being that you cannot just simply dismiss one's arguments based on their background.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 2, 2015)

Dang how did Baba get banned again?!


But Mr Black is right, an eye for an eye leave everyone blind



			
				Black Wraith said:
			
		

> I can't say I support this. Mob rule is never a good thing, especially when it's by a bunch of criminals. But I also can't feel sorry for this guy. Bastard.


That about sums it up


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 2, 2015)

Subarashii said:


> Dang how did Baba get banned again?!
> 
> 
> But Mr Black is right, an eye for an eye leave everyone blind
> ...



How baba was still around is the real mystery .


----------



## Venom (Jan 2, 2015)

That's what they call absolute justice in One Piece


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 2, 2015)

Daft said:


> Look, no legal system is perfect, but an eye for an eye makes you not any different that the rapist in the first place.


Uh, did I say I supported the criminals? No. I said that the piece of shit in prison has too light a sentence for the crime he committed while MadmanRobz never addressed the length of the sentence. I said he should be in there for LIFE, not 24 years.


> I also don't see any connection between his country of residence with his beliefs. For all we know he could be a neo-nazi who deeply despises the Swedish gov. Still, my point being that you cannot just simply dismiss one's arguments based on their background.


You can if culturally, its a different mindset.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 2, 2015)

Zοrο said:


> That's what they call absolute justice in One Piece



If the cops had done it, yes it would be .


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 2, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> When will people learn to not be emotional pieces of shit?
> It doesn't matter what you think of this guy, or what you value him as, your opinion of what he is worthy of is 100% irrelevant in all contexts.
> 
> The *one* thing that matters at all is that crimes are prevented, regardless of the criminal's motivations.
> ...



In all seriousness, this is the best post on the topic here. 

Our morals are are being tested to see if we truly believe in them by our dealings with a shit bag like him in the story. We can't just throw them away at first sign on trouble.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2015)

This isn't technically an eye for an eye. He is still alive right ? And he's been put in protected care by the prison.

Can't say the same for the child he killed and raped tho.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 2, 2015)

i have no sympathy 

karma is one son of a bitch


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 2, 2015)

Мoon said:


> Why does anyone feel bad for this man? He chose to commit a despicable crime against his lovers child. Surely, the sicko was educated , he knew what the aftermath would spell if he were to be caught and later imprisoned for his own actions. And it doesn't take a genius to figure out that you'll get a overwhelming sexually physical welcome to this said prison. This goes for anyone who is demented enough to play the part of a child molester. He should be happy that he wasn't shanked to death, honestly.



Lucky for not dying? After that was finally done he probably wanted nothing more than to die just to relieve the pain.


----------



## Мoon (Jan 2, 2015)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Lucky for not dying? After that was finally done he probably wanted nothing more than to die just to relieve the pain.



Then he failed as a jiu jitsu instructor. Another demerit for his name.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 2, 2015)

Мoon said:


> Why does anyone feel bad for this man? He chose to commit a despicable crime against his lovers child. Surely, the sicko was educated , he knew what the aftermath would spell if he were to be caught and later imprisoned for his own actions. And it doesn't take a genius to figure out that you'll get a overwhelming sexually physical welcome to this said prison. This goes for anyone who is demented enough to play the part of a child molester. He should be happy that he wasn't shanked to death, honestly.



We don't. I just think what happened wasn't justified because they violated his basic human rights. 

I always use this rule of thumb: hypothetically speaking, by any crazy explanation, place yourself in the shoes of the convicted. Would you, someone who's already been convicted to 24 years mind you, want to go through any of that? Because no matter what they did, every single human being has humans rights; life liberty and property as John Locke once said (physical integrity pretty much falls under life). 

Inmates are already convicted, and thus are deprived of their liberty already, so they do no deserve any physical punishment, otherwise the gov would be breaking their own laws and that'd turn it into a police state. 

and to remind you, 24 years is a big deal in the life of a human being. let's say you're 20 years old and get a sentence of 24 years. you'll be 46 when you get out. So you just wasted 24 years of your life: you didn't go to college, you don't have a job, you start from where you left off 24 years ago. Your live will be a misery.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 2, 2015)

jesus christ

that's all i can say


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 2, 2015)

This is gut wrenching, seriously.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 2, 2015)

Trinity said:


> jesus christ
> 
> that's all i can say


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 2, 2015)

Good he got a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Juda (Jan 2, 2015)

Its strange how some white knights speak of "morality" yet are literally defending a man who mercilessly murdered a living being. A being that probably never even got its chance to walk. But yea, go ahead an defend him, if it helps brighten those righteous souls of yours.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 2, 2015)

Juda said:


> Its strange how some white knights speak of "morality" yet are literally defending a man who mercilessly murdered a living being. A being that probably never even got its chance to walk. But yea, go ahead an defend him, if it helps brighten those righteous souls of yours.



Have you completely missed our points? We aren't defending his actions/crimes. We are defending his right to "_life, liberty, health, and indolency of body_" (- John Locke in _A Letter Concerning Toleration_). The state has already punished him by depriving him of his liberty, there's no need to punish someone beyond his/her sentence.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 2, 2015)

Daft said:


> Have you completely missed our points? We aren't defending his actions/crimes. We are defending his right to "_life, liberty, health, and indolency of body_" (- John Locke in _A Letter Concerning Toleration_). The state has already punished him by depriving him of his liberty, there's no need to punish someone beyond his/her sentence.


He _forfeited his liberty_ when he raped and murdered the one year old. The state didn't give him an appropriate punishment _at all_. Again, he should have been sentenced to life in prison, he's a danger to his community.

Would you be defending the serial killer in South America who murdered _200 young boys_ but only got a 13 year sentence?


----------



## Juda (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes and I wonder, was he also thinking of this childs "Life, Liberty, nd health"? 

I did not miss your point, I just completely disagree with it.


----------



## Luke (Jan 2, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## Luke (Jan 2, 2015)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Lucky for not dying? After that was finally done he probably wanted nothing more than to die just to relieve the pain.



I'm so terribly sorry about the feelings of a guy who raped and beat to death a one year old.


----------



## jazz189 (Jan 2, 2015)

So a man who literally raped and murdered a toddler, only got 24 years in prison?

Yeah that sentence isn't enough for his crimes, especially since we don't know if he couldn't have gotten it shortened.

But getting raped 40 times by his fellow inmates, I don't know how to feel. On one hand rape is a heinous crime, on the other hand, we're talking about a man who raped and killed a toddler.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jan 2, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> The amount of people here who actually feel good about this happening...
> 
> Their actions are wrong unless they were involuntary, which they weren't. Fact is that some emotional fucking nutjobs couldn't control their destructive urges, and someone had to suffer for it. I don't give a shit who that someone is, that act being done voluntarily cannot be justified, and all inmates who took part need a life sentence for it.
> 
> ...



I find it hilarious that you're seriously posting all this, and happen to be from sweden.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2015)

Not feeling sorry for him at all.

But the guys who did this to him deserve to be punished for it. Rape does not become legal depending on the victim.


----------



## Kanga (Jan 2, 2015)

That image was just too much...fucking eww.


----------



## NW (Jan 2, 2015)

Prisoners may have been fucked up too, but I care not. The bastard got what he deserved. 

Too bad he still breathes.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 2, 2015)

Only one years old what the fuck? 

Criminals who rape children are always the guys that even other criminals universally hate and want to fuck up. Sounds like this guy got a taste of his own medicine returned to him several fold and I'll be shocked if he doesn't off himself if this treatment continues.


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2015)

Can't say that I approve of him getting raped repeated but I'm not going to feel sorrow for this guy.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 2, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> So a man who literally raped and murdered a toddler, only got 24 years in prison?
> 
> Yeah that sentence isn't enough for his crimes, especially since we don't know if he couldn't have gotten it shortened.
> 
> But getting raped 40 times by his fellow inmates, I don't know how to feel. On one hand rape is a heinous crime, on the other hand, we're talking about a man who raped and killed a toddler.



Don't let Social Justice Warriorism get to you


----------



## scerpers (Jan 2, 2015)

rape is okay if it's man on man


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 2, 2015)

*Because torturing someone is totally okay if most people would want you to do it.*

Do you people really not see the mountain sized flaw in that logic? No one is arguing that this man shouldn't be in jail for life, _the point of sending him there is to prevent future crimes._ He's not there so you can feel good about yourselves knowing he's there, and he's not there so you can get on a high horse and punish him in whatever the fuck way you feel like.

This guy is behind bars, he's *not* being raped "for the greater good" or "so that he never does it again," he's being raped because some insane fucking morons can't handle their own emotions and proceed to *torture him for the sole fucking reason of feeling good about themselves.*

Defending their actions with "but we don't like this guy because he did bad stuff, so it's fine" is a truly *baffling* display of hypocricy and ignorance, as well as a clear sign that this person both can and will disregard all regards for human life and his own moral compass so long as he doesn't like the other person enough.

Don't feel bad about this guy getting tortured? 
Great! That's perfectly fine and natural.
*Encouraging and condoning this behavior? Go fuck yourself you horrible, horrible person.*


----------



## Vermin (Jan 2, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> yelling and screaming


are you done or do you still have another vent to make, or what?


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah. I agree. Those awful men who did this should be put in jail.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 2, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy - Cara, voc? sabia que essa porra tinha acontecido ? Isso foi pra m?dia " mainstream " ? 




Daft said:


> Have you completely missed our points? We aren't defending his actions/crimes. We are defending his right to "_life, liberty, health, and indolency of body_" (- John Locke in _A Letter Concerning Toleration_). The state has already punished him by depriving him of his liberty, *there's no need to punish someone beyond his/her sentence*.



In this case yes it does, although NOT THIS WAY, but this guy is getting too little for what he did, his sentence should increase .


----------



## Alicia (Jan 2, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Don't let Social Justice Warriorism get to you


How many times do I have to repeat this?



Daft said:


> Have you completely missed our points? We aren't defending his actions/crimes. We are defending his right to "_life, liberty, health, and indolency of body_" (- John Locke in _A Letter Concerning Toleration_). The state has already punished him by depriving him of his liberty, there's no need to punish someone beyond his/her sentence.





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Uh, did I say I supported the criminals? No. I said that the piece of shit in prison has too light a sentence for the crime he committed while MadmanRobz never addressed the length of the sentence. I said he should be in there for LIFE, not 24 years.
> 
> You can if culturally, its a different mindset.



The length of the sentence is a different debate since it involves a lot of insight into circumstances, philosophies, politics and the efficiency of lawmakers. 

Still, you cannot deny that objectively, 24 years aren't nothing in a human life. It's about 1/4 of your time here on earth to rot away in a cell. 



Juda said:


> Yes and I wonder, was he also thinking of this childs "Life, Liberty, nd health"?
> 
> I did not miss your point, I just completely disagree with it.



Obviously he didn't and I won't defend his crimes. 

But that doesn't justify that 20 other people did the same. This is going back to an eye for an eye.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 2, 2015)

zyken said:


> are you done or do you still have another vent to make, or what?



It depends, do you have any more immoral nonsense to shout at me? You gonna use my nationality as an excuse for why my opinions aren't legitimate? You gonna get up on that horse and say something is morally acceptable because you feel like it is?

No? Then I think I'm done.


----------



## The Atoner (Jan 2, 2015)

I honestly cannot feel sorry for this human piece of garbage.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 2, 2015)

The Atoner said:


> I honestly cannot feel sorry for this human piece of garbage.



Remember that Ice Cube song?

Its called "No Vaseline" :ho


----------



## Alicia (Jan 2, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> In this case yes it does, although NOT THIS WAY, but this guy is getting too little for what he did, his sentence should increase .



I do feel ambivalent about this but I agree; he shouldn't have received additional punishment like this. However, as I said above, it's a different discussion which I don't feel like debating since it treads on ethics and morality.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 2, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> It depends, do you have any more immoral nonsense to shout at me? You gonna use my nationality as an excuse for why my opinions aren't legitimate? You gonna get up on that horse and say something is morally acceptable because you feel like it is?
> 
> No? Then I think I'm done.


honestly, i was just going to say that you should shut the fuck up but hey those things are cool too i suppose

does it make you feel like you're a better person because you shame people for acting like human beings and displaying their emotion at an atrocious act huh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Dragon D. Luffy - Cara, voc? sabia que essa porra tinha acontecido ? Isso foi pra m?dia " mainstream " ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N?o. Ali?s s? agora reparei que a not?cia era do brasil.

His sentence should be higher, and so should be the sentences of the guys who raped him. Rape should be punished regardless of how bad the victim is.


----------



## SLB (Jan 2, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> *Because torturing someone is totally okay if most people would want you to do it.*
> 
> Do you people really not see the mountain sized flaw in that logic? No one is arguing that this man shouldn't be in jail for life, _the point of sending him there is to prevent future crimes._ He's not there so you can feel good about yourselves knowing he's there, and he's not there so you can get on a high horse and punish him in whatever the fuck way you feel like.
> 
> ...





zyken said:


> are you done or do you still have another vent to make, or what?



nah. he's right, zyken.

condoning and being entertained by this behaviour is barbaric.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 2, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Remember that Ice Cube song?
> 
> Its called "No Vaseline" :ho


:rofl :rofl


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't think anyone in this whole thread who's not really supporting this has said anything about feeling sorry for the dude  (Other than madmanrobz maybe)

All the people who keep talking about how people here feel sorry for them remind me rather awfully of one of those tumblr feminists who immediately assume someone's sexist because they happen to say, not like the acting of a woman who won an award for it, or some stupid shit like that.


----------



## SSJ4 (Jan 2, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> ...
> 
> Don't feel bad about this guy getting tortured?
> Great! That's perfectly fine and natural.
> *Encouraging and condoning this behavior? Go fuck yourself you horrible, horrible person.*


I see where you're coming from, but things aren't as black and white as you try to convey here.

I wonder, if it was a son or daughter of yours that was raped AND tortured AND killed by such a man, would you abide by the moral compass you set forth in your post?
Or would you be just fine that he got stripped from his freedom, and thus still given him a room to live, food to eat without any further worries until the end of his life?
Probably you would have tortured the guy yourself in some way if you had the chance.

It would probably be wrong, but at that moment you wouldn't care and you would be the very definition you set forth as a horrible person.
Or, you would actually not do that, but then that would suggest that such a monstrosity to your child didn't impact you enough with sadness and anger, making you a horrible person by anyone's standards.

What I am trying to say is that everyone ends up being an hypocrite with the right conditions set, and I mean everyone, including you and me.
It's easy to be on a high horse of morals when watching this sort of thing from outside, but things get drastically different if it happened to you, and I guess that most endorsing this behavior are in some way putting themselves in the position of the parent that has lost the child to this monster.

So, this is kind of a gray area, and whichever side people take on that issue doesn't make any of them horrible persons.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 2, 2015)

man

i don't think anyone knows how bad prison can be 

even 5 years in prison is a long time. even 2 months seems probably like 15 fucking years. hell, actually, prison is inhumane to a very large extent. time becomes confusing. you lose track. imagine spending time in a small box full of bears and any vicious animal you can think of. you're trapped in that box and you don't know when they're gonna pounce or not

especially when you're isolated. you develop paranoia, you start thinking thoughts, you seem some fucked up shit

24 years is a fucking long ass time

read up on federal prisons, in general. you loose your humanity and you have to learn how to fend for yourself. by nature, humans are social animals. try socializing with guys that are 300 pounds heavier than you that look like they could bash your skull in or those that have murdered, etc. it's not a fucking tea party

we're only looking on the outside looking in. for the acts this guy has committed, 24 years will fuck him up good. i mean _real good_

and can you imagine for those that get in for something like meth, or stolen items 

that shit isn't to be taken lightly




> It would probably be wrong, but at that moment you wouldn't care and you  would be the very definition you set forth as a horrible person.


i'd understand this if i were this woman. emotions run rampant. but we're not this guy's lady. we're not the ones emotionally scarred by this 

there's a difference 

it's still crossing a line

when is rape ever okay, even in any circumstance?  for an act so inhumane, it should not be applauded and it is not justifiable. this isn't to say i'm being emotionally charged by this, either. it's still a disgusting thought and cheering it on isn't the wisest thing either

we're simply reading and interpreting an article, in the end


----------



## Vermin (Jan 2, 2015)

SSJ4 said:


> I see where you're coming from, but things aren't as black and white as you try to convey here.
> 
> I wonder, if it was a son or daughter of yours that was raped AND tortured AND killed by such a man, would you abide by the moral compass you set forth in your post?
> Or would you be just fine that he got stripped from his freedom, and thus still given him a room to live, food to eat without any further worries until the end of his life?
> ...


thank you

someone who gets it


----------



## Alicia (Jan 2, 2015)

SSJ4 said:


> I see where you're coming from, but things aren't as black and white as you try to convey here.
> 
> I wonder, if it was a son or daughter of yours that was raped AND tortured AND killed by such a man, would you abide by the moral compass you set forth in your post?
> Or would you be just fine that he got stripped from his freedom, and thus still given him a room to live, food to eat without any further worries until the end of his life?
> ...



No there's a distinction to be made here. You can feel apathetic and say "bitch you got what you deserved", but still not *encourage* such behavior (iirc the wife made a statement of such nature, correct me if I'm wrong though). 



> Or, you would actually not do that, but then that would suggest that such a monstrosity to your child didn't impact you enough with sadness and anger, making you a horrible person by anyone's standards.



I don't get this logic though. By surpressing one's harboring hatred, you send a far stronger message about your morality than anything else. It is the ultimate display of belief.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 2, 2015)

SSJ4 said:


> I see where you're coming from, but things aren't as black and white as you try to convey here.
> 
> I wonder, if it was a son or daughter of yours that was raped AND tortured AND killed by such a man, would you abide by the moral compass you set forth in your post?
> Or would you be just fine that he got stripped from his freedom, and thus still given him a room to live, food to eat without any further worries until the end of his life?
> ...



I certainly do not blame any parent for being absolutely livid with rage against anyone who has done something like that to their child, but that does not mean that any action they take based on it is justified and moral.
I don't blame *anyone* for not feeling sympathy for this man, but I *do* blame them for blatantly disregarding human life and morals simply because they feel that someone deserves it, not because there is any moral or practical reason. The problem is not the anger that people feel, but the illogical and absolutely deplorable actions that they take based on them.

Fact is, it doesn't matter how much you hate someone. Unless someone is actually in danger or if you are forced to, it is immoral to torture another human being regardless of how you feel about them. I certainly do not feel good at the thought of what that man had to endure, no matter what he's done.
And even if It had been my hypothetical child that he'd murdered and raped, I would still not enjoy his suffering, and *certainly* not encourage it. I would feel absolutely despicable for ever causing such pain to another human being just because I wanted to. There is no *practical* basis for doing so, as it will neither undo his crime nor will it make things any better than before or teach him he was wrong. It simply creates more hate.

I'm not calling people horrible because they don't feel bad for the man, I'm calling them unempathic pieces of shit for *approving of and condoning that behavior simply because they feel alright about it, in spite of how immoral and hypocritical it is.*


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 2, 2015)

not on an entirely a  theoretical basis--

are we missing the fact that these men are in prison for a reason and it's not a heroic act and justice is still, indeed, not served. no good came out of it. it's not "this guy got what he needed". 

what good does it do when you bleed out and you've got shit oozing out of your asshole permanently loose from when these men placed their round ass cocks in the enter sign. and i highly doubt that this guy's learned from his reprehensible act. if that's why people are dispassionate, no one in their right mind rapes a 1 yo and slaughters them. what the fuck do you expect out of a very sick individual. not one person should derive pleasure from either sides 

ah but, but, but

but_ here's _what's important and what no one is actually acknowledging:

the child is_ still dead

_that's  the core of the issue i'm seeing. the _child_ doesn't get the justice it deserves

 you will never learn from your dreadful act even if you've spent time in a shit smelling prison probably in the end hanging yourself from severe paranoia and learning what not being able to trust really is, but you will suffer for it

his prison sentence is the real treat he's getting, fucking threefold

wanna clap about something, clap about that




> And even if It had been my hypothetical child that he'd murdered and raped, I would still not enjoy his suffering, and *certainly* not encourage it.


you say that now as a hypothetical but wait until it actually happens. your sentiment will change


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2015)

take that, amnesty international


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 2, 2015)

Daft said:


> The length of the sentence is a different debate since it involves a lot of insight into circumstances, philosophies, politics and the efficiency of lawmakers.
> 
> Still, you cannot deny that objectively, 24 years aren't nothing in a human life. It's about 1/4 of your time here on earth to rot away in a cell.


He's a violent criminal. There's a high chance he will reoffend. Hence why for the safety of others, he should have gotten life. Yet Brazil LACKS that. That was the point I was making.


----------



## Magician (Jan 2, 2015)

Rape is rape no matter whose receiving it.

I won't lose sleep over this guy considering what he did, but in no way in living fuck do I condone what those prisoners did to him. It's wrong no matter how you look at it. 

Anyone supporting it and cheering it on have some severely fucked up morals.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 2, 2015)

The Atoner said:


> I honestly cannot feel sorry for this human piece of garbage.



You know, it's kinda hard not to laugh at someone preaching morals when their sig is three black bitches shaking their asses. It's kinda like all the idiots on here with the loli sets preaching about Jeebus.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 2, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> You know, it's kinda hard not to laugh at someone preaching morals when their sig is three black bitches shaking their asses. It's kinda like all the idiots on here with the loli sets preaching about Jeebus.



"Posting here was a mistake"


----------



## baconbits (Jan 2, 2015)

The problem with this discussion is that you guys aren't separating the three main issues.

The first is legal justice.  By law he was given a just penalty.  Nothing should happen to him on top of what the courts decided legally.

The second is moral justice.  Morality has a higher standard than legality.  Morally we understand that 24 years doesn't match the crime of rape and murder of a one-year-old.  Morally we understand that crimes against a child are even worse than crimes against an adult.  Morally we are led to the correct conclusion that the penalty the courts decided on isn't sufficient.

And that leads us to the third issue: the penalty should be more than what it is.  The reason people have lost a moral compass on what has happened is because we all understand 24 years cannot in any way pay for the crimes committed.

So when we look at the prisoners actions emotionally we feel that the man reaped what he sowed.  He thought he would only get 24 years.  He was raped.  We feel emotional satisfaction because moral justice has not been accomplished.  The problem is that the prisoners who acted this way are monsters and deserve death themselves for the rape.

To me this would be like if I went back in time and saw Hitler murdered when he was 15.  Emotionally I'd have a positive reaction to the murder, but morally the murderer still deserves capital punishment.  He is by no means a hero for his actions.  The same in this case.  These prisoners aren't heroes; they're monsters.  The man deserves no pity.  The courts should be ashamed.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> An eye for an eye.



I should mash ur dick with a potato peeler cuz you stepped on my shoes cuz


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2015)

Just another day in the american prison system.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

Trinity said:


> man
> 
> i don't think anyone knows how bad prison can be
> 
> ...



you ever saw that Law and Order episode where they stuck that prisoner in a tiny box for 23 hours a day for 20 years? 

And Stabler goes crazy after spending like a few hours in it? 

that shit is torturous


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Just another day in the american prison system.



You mean Brazilian prison system right?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2015)

Dracula said:


> You mean Brazilian prison system right?



America as well.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jan 3, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Just another day in the american prison system.



Some people just love to say something condescending about America even when it has nothing to do with the subject at hand.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 3, 2015)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Some people just love to say something condescending about America even when it has nothing to do with the subject at hand.




I love america, but the prison system is broke.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## kluang (Jan 3, 2015)

Karma is a difficult mistress


----------



## Kusa (Jan 3, 2015)

Daft said:


> Look, no legal system is perfect, but an eye for an eye makes you not any different that the rapist in the first place.



I agree with this. You are not any better than the offender if you do exactly the same thing that made him so inhuman in your eyes.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 3, 2015)

Nah, USA's jail system is really, really bad .

[YOUTUBE]_Pz3syET3DY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NaPBcUUqbew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 3, 2015)

This piece of shit deserved everything that happened to him I have zero sympathy for people who would do something like that to small children.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Jan 3, 2015)

> the stepfather, who was jiu-jitsu



top        kek


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 3, 2015)

Some guys in this thread are like this


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 3, 2015)

"you may Kill, Maim, Burn and MDK all you want, but if you are a rapist or a p*d*p**** in jail, you wont live to see tomorrow, because the inmates will kill you and give your dick to the guard dogs"


----------



## Saishin (Jan 3, 2015)

Justice has been served,that bastard


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 3, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> "you may Kill, Maim, Burn and MDK all you want, but if you are a rapist or a p*d*p**** in jail, you wont live to see tomorrow, because the inmates will kill you and give your dick to the guard dogs"


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 3, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> I agree with this. You are not any better than the offender if you do exactly the same thing that made him so inhuman in your eyes.




This thread shows once more that you can?t let vigilantism happen. Not that it?s not understandable. But people are just too vengeful for it.


----------



## The Atoner (Jan 3, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Remember that Ice Cube song?
> 
> Its called "No Vaseline" :ho



.
.......You just made my day with this.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm reading this thread and wondering if some of you might actually have some serious pent up angst
When you want bad people to do things to other bad people as retribution or "karma" then you might as well start handing out cards saying you're a shitty person


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 3, 2015)

OmniOmega said:


> I'm reading this thread and wondering if some of you might actually have some serious pent up angst
> When you want bad people to do things to other bad people as retribution or "karma" then you might as well start handing out cards saying you're a shitty person



^^^^^^ never watched OZ: Life is a Prison.


----------



## jazz189 (Jan 3, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Don't let Social Justice Warriorism get to you



Let's something out of the way I don't feel sorry for this asshole at all. Fuck him.... Oh wait...


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 4, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> ^^^^^^ never watched OZ: Life is a Prison.



I remember OZ 

I need to watch that shit again.
Its a good show and once people really watch it, they start to see that going to jail and prison is going to be bad


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 4, 2015)

Too old a story.


----------

